# ball joints



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

I read in the haynes manual that the B14 sentra and 200sx dont have replacable ball joints. It says you have to replace the whole lower control arm. Is this true, because I dont amagine that that is cheap at all, well, compare to just a new ball joint.

just wondered if anyone new, or has had one replaced or not.

thanks


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Well, you could try to go up to a dealer and ask for what you wanted. If they're not nice to grant you what you wanted. Then you might be interested in going here:

http://shop.nissanpartstore.com

These guys got a lot of stuffs in stock for nissan. I doubt that they're OEM stuffs but they got plenties of stuffs. Give them a try.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i replaced mine without replacing the control arm. it involves taking off a snap ring, beating the old ball joint out, and gently beating the new ball joint in and repalcing a snap ring. i got my parts at advance auto for a lot less than what it cost for the new control arm, its just allot more work. 

but to ansewer your question, yes they do sell balljoints only, and yes it can be done. its just the fsm says it has to be replaced in one piece.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i've seen a high rate of ball joiunt failures on mitsubishis, but nothing else... the most common item for replacement on your suspension would be the shocks and bushings... only time you'd replace a control arm is if you leave a busted bushing on too long.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

niky said:


> *i've seen a high rate of ball joiunt failures on mitsubishis, but nothing else... the most common item for replacement on your suspension would be the shocks and bushings... only time you'd replace a control arm is if you leave a busted bushing on too long. *



yeah, but every repair manual for our car (at least in the u.s.) says that if you want to replace the ball joint, you have to replace the control arm, as the ball joint cannot be removed from it (it isnt true).


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

my air hammer actually destroyed the ball joint when i replaced the control arm, but luckily the joint came with the arm already....or in my case, a bent control arm.......


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by landlord_
> 
> *yeah, but every repair manual for our car (at least in the u.s.) says that if you want to replace the ball joint, you have to replace the control arm, as the ball joint cannot be removed from it (it isnt true).*


...a friend busted a bushing in my rear suspension, and nissan replaced the entire fucking axle... said it couldn't be changed without breaking the welds... what total BS... but it was under insurance...


----------

